# guns firsts squirrel with pictures



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Well after christmas was all over i decided to go out and sight in my beeman sportsman in .22cal. After about 15 minutes i was getting 4 shots with in a quarter at 25 yards. I woke up earlier this mourning after not seeing anything when i normally get up(11:30am). Looked out to see this guy chilling up in the tree...ran upstairs grabbed the gun and shot...unfortunatly like my last to squirrels with my benjamin the pellets sailed up and got the spine, i gave him a crow magnum to relieve his pain. So i wondered why the gun ramdomly shot off horribly(your'll see in pics) so i asked my father and he told me while looking at it he dropped it on its side then bounce and hit the scope(good time to tell me). So heres the pictures:


















^ I aimed for the head and it hit just infront of the back left leg...i couldnt do anything but get rid of him i could smell the crap without even cutting him open.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

unfortanuntly you cant eat him but great kill looks like a nice gun and a fun time.

good hunting.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

that sucks that you had to waste him, i had the same thing happen but with a rabbit on saturday. i ended up giving the rabbit to my dogs since there was little meat left on it lmao.. it came running from behind me and it was going into a hole about 15 feet in front of me, so right before he poped into the hole i blasted him and blew a pretty big hole in it stomach... the dogs were happy lol


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

yea thanks...i was really unhappy about not getting to eat him because as a joke for christmas my mom get me a crock pot but i thought it was great...
perfect for stews..yum :stirpot:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Like a week ago i shot at this squirrel and thought a missed but as you can see i did hit him, actually got him two times:









^ i know its kinda hard to see but the pellet from my other gun(benjamin in .177) sailed thru his neck at a perfect angle for him and exited almost right away.


----------

